# Looking for kinixys nogueyi - Western Bells Hingeback- male to add to a happy home.



## jachristian1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking for a male to add to a happy home with other kinixys nogueyi. We have a great set up indoor and outside. Our current tortoise is a member of our family, and is loved and cared for daily. We are located in Maryland.
Thank you for any leads.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2015)

Can we see your set up?


----------



## jachristian1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Can we see your set up?


Hi Jacqui,

Here is the outdoor that I took last summer. (It is covered in snow at the moment.) This picture was taken after we build it. It now has a whole section of sod in the sunshine and many more hides and editable plants such as red lettuce, dandilions, mint, ect. The soil is rich with here with earthworms, so there is always something to munch on besides the daily feedings. The inside is a huge conainer in our living room with heat and UV lamp. 80 degrees in the hot spot and 72 in her hide. Our girl spends daily an hour or so with the family in the living room and deck in warmer weather. My daughters help in her care.


----------



## jachristian1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Can we see your set up?


Do you have a male looking for a home?


----------



## jachristian1 (Feb 18, 2015)

leopardboy_1 said:


> We have 2 available at this time asking $250 shipped let us kno thanks


I may be interested in one... Do you have any pictures and can you give me any background about their history?


----------



## jachristian1 (Apr 1, 2015)

We are still looking for a boy to place in a happy home.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 2, 2015)

jachristian1 said:


> We are still looking for a boy to place in a happy home.


 Where are you located?


----------



## jachristian1 (Apr 2, 2015)

We are located near Annapolis, MD.
Do you have a male in need of a loving home?


----------



## jachristian1 (Apr 2, 2015)

I see you maybe in the UK correct?


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 3, 2015)

jachristian1 said:


> I see you maybe in the UK correct?


He's in Germany.
I'll tag @tortadise who might be able to help. However, nogueyi are very rare in the US compared to here due to an import ban, and even people with established breeding groups such as Kelly and Jacqui struggle to add to them.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes they're very difficult to find here. Just keep up with posting an ad.mid also try posting on faunaclassifieds.com too


----------



## jachristian1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for the responses. I do realize this species is limited in the US. We adopted ours about a year ago. At the time, we had know idea. Hopefully we will find our girl a friend. I will check our faunaclassified.com as well. Any leads are greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Jody


----------



## tortadise (Apr 3, 2015)

Keep in mind though also. You will be best off when you do find a male to set up two enclosures. This species can stress one another and not show any signs. Just being more prepared is always best.


----------



## jachristian1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes! I am already prepared for that. My second enclosure in progress already.


----------

